# Open baffle sub system ? anyone trying that ?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I met an older fellow the other day and he was a home audio junkie. He had some open baffle enclosures , I hadnt seen that but I dont spend any time on it like I did with car audio.

anyhow...I have a jbl sub just sitting cause I got rid of my amp and I got 2 yamaha amps just sitting and I got enough wood to slap something together

anyone else do something like this ? 

recomend a cheap 15 from part express maybe ?


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

BEHRINGER Studio Monitor Wins Listening Test Against $9,000 Hi-Fi Speaker | Behringer News

It you don't need a ton of output. The Behringers are hard to beat.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Manic1! said:


> BEHRINGER Studio Monitor Wins Listening Test Against $9,000 Hi-Fi Speaker | Behringer News
> 
> It you don't need a ton The Behringers are hard to beat.


arent those regular speakers , i mean, closed boxes ?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

yes..i think his reply missed that you were looking for a subwoofer..

I'm no fan of open baffle systems, and they require adriver that is pretty stiff and..a few other things I cant remember right now so will google and get back to you. basicly not any ol woofer can do it.

eminence alfa 15 was one speaker I remember that'd do well open baffle, its not really a sub but will play low with no box.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

From what I have seen they guys that do this are 2ch stereo junkies and have ridiculous setups like giant subwoofer line arrays next to mid woofer and tweeter arrays. It is said they are supposed to be the most natural sounding setups but idk, I like listening to loud music so couldn't tell you exactly what natural is.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I had a big OB sub setup at one point, six AE OB15's powered by a Peavey class D 2x1400wrms amp. Best sounding bass I have ever heard but it took up wayyyyy too much room and was very expensive. I switched to a Rythmik servo FV15HP and it was less than half the cost but 90% of the SQ of the big OB setup.


----------

